# Best place for a dash pod repair



## darrenreis (Mar 30, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a good quality and decent price repairer for a mk1 roadster dash pod pixels have gone along with fuel and temp gauge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slihp67 (Apr 16, 2017)

i used http://www.clusterrepairsuk.co.uk/ last month, £99 for the lcd repair with a 2 year guarantee. took about 1 week to get back.


----------



## philclemo (Mar 18, 2017)

+1 on Cluster Repairs, I had pixels missing and a dicky fuel gauge, all sorted now!


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have heard Cartronix, cartronix.co.uk, near Portsmouth (Warerlooville) do this service. Have been thinking of using them has anyone had any experience of them?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I used BBA Reman but due to parts being difficult to source it took over four weeks and two attempts to repair. Seemingly parts are getting harder to come by for these dash pods.


----------



## richardkhill (Jul 20, 2015)

+1 for Cluster Repairs. Just gotten mine back after a full rebuild for £150+VAT. Sent to them on Thursday, returned back on the following Tuesday.


----------



## mzpog (Nov 29, 2016)

+1 for Cluster Repairs. They did mine and I'm well happy with the OEM colour. Some of the other suppliers use a bright red screen that people have moaned about.


----------

